# Уточнение диагноза по МРТ: грыжа или невринома?



## Ольга163 (22 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи и все форумчане!
Меня зовут Ольга, живу и работаю в Тольятти, 52 года, рост 155, вес 55 кг. Работаю инженером, большая часть рабочего времени за компьютером. Со спортом дружила всегда, а вот последние три года образ жизни стал малоподвижным, вероятно, это привело к проблеме.
Замечательный форум нашла недавно, хочу обратиться за помощью по диагностике.
История вопроса такова.

Первый приступ болей в пояснице - в августе 2014 года, есть МРТ: остеохондроз поясничного отдела, осложненный  пролапсом  L4-L5, протрузией L5-S1. Боль появилась резко в пояснице справа после наклона, усилилась через день и захватила низ туловища, бедра спереди, чувство окаменения и тяжести, движения ограничены, рефлексы в норме.  Лечение: НПВП, физио ДДТ, стало легче, но не до конца. После курса через неделю боль прошла полностью также внезапно, как началась. С тех пор в течение года были иногда ощущения дискомфорта, а вновь побаливать поясница начала  в мае 2015, однако работа и труд на даче были по силам, умеренные физ. нагрузки давали облегчение. Временами принимала мелоксикам или ортофен на ночь, помогало хорошо.

Второй острый приступ в сентябре 2015 года. В августе-сентябре  приезжали дети и внучка, много водилась с ней, поднимала, носила, вес 9 кг. После их отъезда в середине сентября боли стали нарастать и к концу месяца на фоне ежедневного приема кетонала дуо резко усились. Справа внизу спины, далее в ягодицу и бедро снаружи, вниз по задней стороне ноги, в голень. Утром болит ещё и  в зоне ягодиц, днем в зависимости от позы или движения, прихватывает левую ягодицу.  Характер боли обычно тянущий, интенсивность от легкой до ярко выраженной (временами), при движениях натяжение сильнее. Интенсивность "плавает", плохо объяснить логически: иногда почти проходит без видимых причин, иной день или часть дня  значительно усиливается, при этом прием НПВП заметно не влияет. Облегчение боли: в горизонтальном положении на спине, на животе, иногда в наклоне вперед, положив локти  на стол. Часто при плавной ходьбе и плавных движениях становится легче, долгое сидение или лежание могут спровоцировать усиление. Утро - самое сложное время, делаю гимнастику, принимаю НПВП, как-то облегчается состояние, и  - на работу. Сидя за рулем прострелы в правой ноге при нажатии на педаль. Боль в ноге при  одевании  носков, обуви. Реакции неврологические в норме. Гимнастика, особенно  на растяжку, дает некоторое облегчение. При упражнениях что-то пощелкивает в пояснице, но боль при этих звуках не усиливается.
    Т.к. в этот раз характер болей имеет отличия от первого случая, сделала МРТ от 3 октября: все как первый раз один в один  плюс "очаговое образование эпидурального пространства справа на уровне L4-L5", диагноз  "под вопросом" и требует уточнения между выпавшей грыжей и невриномой. Консультация у местного (г. Тольятти и г. Самара)  нейрохирургов ясности в диагноз не внесла. Сказали не сговариваясь, что вероятнее всего грыжа, но может быть и невринома, надо удалять.

Уважаемые доктора, был ли в Вашей практике подобный неясный диагноз, как его можно уточнить? Пункция? Если грыжа, то я готова набраться терпения и поработать консервативно. Общее состояние и неврол. статус не пострадали.  Если не она - то тогда удалять. Поэтому важно всё же понять, что это?  Прошу помочь.

_Не получется вложить файлы с фото МРТ, выдается ошибка. В альбом также не получается. Подскажите, как это сделать, объем большой, около 72 МБ.

  _


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2015)

*Ольга163*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Ольга163 (24 Ноя 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Ольга163*, я разместила Ваш вопрос в теме для вопросов технической поддержке.
> Ждём ответа от технического администратора.


 
Спасибо, сегодня всё получилось, в альбоме выложены фото МРТ, вот ссылка https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/62044/list


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2015)

На планшете у меня снимки не увеличиваются. . Желательно спросить мнения нейрохирургов,  они в грыжеснимках лучше меня разбираются. .. Судя по жалобам можно предположить ведущую роль мышечно-тонических нарушений. .


----------



## doclega (25 Ноя 2015)

http://therjn.com/ru-ru/Files/Pdf/2007/4/26.pdf
Я так понимаю,что невринома копит несколько иначе.

снимки не открывает. Выложите сагиттальные снимки (боковые) с контрастным усиление прямо в теме.


----------



## Ольга163 (25 Ноя 2015)

Я так понимаю,что невринома копит несколько иначе.

снимки не открывает. Выложите сагиттальные снимки (боковые) с контрастным усиление прямо в теме.[/QUOTE]

Доброго дня!  Вот снимки с контрастом боковые. Если надо покрупнее, скажите какие, пересниму. спасибо за ответ.  А есть ли смысл сделать повторно МРТ? Может быть, в каком-то особом режиме или ракурсе?



AIR написал(а):


> На планшете у меня снимки не увеличиваются. . Желательно спросить мнения нейрохирургов,  они в грыжеснимках лучше меня разбираются. .. Судя по жалобам можно предположить ведущую роль мышечно-тонических нарушений. .


  Спасибо за Ваш ответ)   Да, у нас есть хороший мануальный терапевт в городе, но мой невролог говорит, что пока точно не поставлен диагноз, мне нельзя ничего делать, кроме медикаментов и мазей. Что при невриноме ничего нельзя. Вот и тянется разборка уже почти 2 месяца, а тем временем живу на таблетках и не понимаю, где же решение, и к мануальному специалисту идти не решаюсь. Или я не права и  можно подойти на консультацию хотя бы, что он скажет?

Снимки сагитальные выложила выше  прямо в теме, к нейрохирургу на форуме обращусь тоже.


----------



## AIR (25 Ноя 2015)

> Снимки сагитальные выложила выше прямо в теме,


А спереди были снимочки... Где они?..


Ольга163 написал(а):


> к нейрохирургу на форуме обращусь тоже


Правильно.


----------



## vbl15 (26 Ноя 2015)

Ольга163 написал(а):


> требует уточнения между выпавшей грыжей и невриномой


Я предложу третий вариант - стеноз позвоночного канала, дегенеративный спондилолистез. В области сустава справа кисты обусловленные спондилоартрозом. Но качество представленных снимков оставляет желать лучшего.


----------



## Ольга163 (26 Ноя 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> А спереди были снимочки... Где они?..
> 
> Правильно.



Да, снимочки есть, мне уже сегодня нейрохирург подсказал, что качество не очень, поэтому вечером пересниму и выложу снова, как  в альбом, так и в тему.


vbl15 написал(а):


> Я предложу третий вариант - стеноз позвоночного канала, дегенеративный спондилолистез. В области сустава справа кисты обусловленные спондилоартрозом. Но качество представленных снимков оставляет желать лучшего.



Спасибо, что посмотрели тему, сегодня постараюсь с более высоким качеством переснять снимки МРТ и повторно выложу в тему и в альбом.
Почитала в интернете про Ваше предположение. Конечно, я не специалист, но описанные симптомы очень даже сходятся. Возможно, для диагностики надо будет сделать ещё раз уточняющую МРТ с учетом и такого варианта.   Вспомнила, что в начале 2010 года во время игры в волейбол пришлось резко прогнуться назад в прыжке, чтобы сильнее ударить по летящему мячу. Резкая боль, через несколько минут притупилась, но побаливала поясница еще год почти, постепенно все стихло. К врачам не обращалась, а зря видимо.


----------



## doclega (27 Ноя 2015)

На фоне дегенеративных изменений действительно виден листез на данном уровне. По данным  выложенным снимкам ничего определённого сказать нельзя. Невринома маловероятна, имхо. Думаю, версия про стеноз имеет место быть.


----------



## Ольга163 (1 Дек 2015)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Я предложу третий вариант - стеноз позвоночного канала, дегенеративный спондилолистез. В области сустава справа кисты обусловленные спондилоартрозом. Но качество представленных снимков оставляет желать лучшего.


 
Доктор, добрый день! загрузила новый альбом с МРТ, переписано с диска, пожалуйста посмотрите, надеюсь, получше качество, есть снимки в том числе С КОНТРАСТОМ https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/807/view
Что можно сказать по диагнозу? Загадку не получается решить уже 2 месяца


AIR написал(а):


> На планшете у меня снимки не увеличиваются. . Желательно спросить мнения нейрохирургов,  они в грыжеснимках лучше меня разбираются. .. Судя по жалобам можно предположить ведущую роль мышечно-тонических нарушений. .


 
Доктор, снимочки разные есть теперь! Загрузила новый альбом с МРТ, переписано с диска, пожалуйста посмотрите, надеюсь, получше качество, есть снимки в том числе С КОНТРАСТОМ https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/807/view
Что можно сказать по загадочному диагнозу?


----------



## AIR (1 Дек 2015)

Я ситуацию могу рассмотреть только со своей (мышечной ) стороны... Учитывая жалобы, течение заболевания и данные снимков , можно предположить ведущую роль так называемого мышечно-тонического синдрома... Без осмотра не могу утверждать на 100%, но я явных проявлений грыжи или других образований особо не вижу...
На снимках виден некоторый боковой наклон справа на уровне L3-L4-L5-S1...   Здесь укорочение и уплотнение не только местных межпозвонковых  мышц, а и квадратной мышцы поясницы и пояснично-подвздошной связки... Кроме того более горизонтальное расположение крестца также вносит свои коррективы в местные стато динамические соотношения...
Так что могу предположить появление мышечно-тонических асимметрий на пояснично-крестцовом уровне в результате образа жизни и труда (езда на автомобиле, офисная работа).. Плюс некоторая травматизация  (прогиб при волейболе,  поднятие ребенка  и др.)... Ну вобщем-то далее все уже понятно.... писал неоднократно...


> Пожалуйста, посмотрите мою загадочную тему, грыжа или невринома ... или киста, что-то другое? Можно ли спасаться мануальной терапией?


Так что шибко загадочного не вижу.. Мануальной терапией  то спасаться можно, найдется ли такой мануальный терапевт... Вот вопрос..


----------



## Ольга163 (2 Дек 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Я ситуацию могу рассмотреть только со своей (мышечной ) стороны... Учитывая жалобы, течение заболевания и данные снимков , можно предположить ведущую роль так называемого мышечно-тонического синдрома... Без осмотра не могу утверждать на 100%, но я явных проявлений грыжи или других образований особо не вижу...
> 
> Так что шибко загадочного не вижу..


Как же тогда с заключением МРТ?



В этом заключении и проблема, нет диагноза - нет лечения. Хотя мануальный терапевт, как говорят пациенты, грамотный, в городе есть...  Но мой врач не решается к нему отправлять, снимки сама читать не умеет, а заключение спорное


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2015)

Ольга163 написал(а):


> Как же тогда с заключением МРТ?


Дык я же писал, что МРТ лучше распишут нейрохирурги ,  я в чужую епархию не лезу. ..
Я ориентируюсь по жалобам, течению заболевания,  данным рентгена,  по эффективности  (не эффективности ) различных видов лечения..


Ольга163 написал(а):


> Хотя мануальный терапевт, как говорят пациенты, грамотный, в городе есть..


То, что мануальный терапевт грамотный (умеет читать и писать), не означает что он обладает знаниями и по некоторым ,  отличающимся от обычных, "стандартных" патологиям. ..
P.S. Разумеется, при осмотре можно было бы говорить более определенно. ..


----------



## doclega (2 Дек 2015)

Вероятно синовиальная киста ДОС с стенозом СМК.


----------



## Ольга163 (2 Дек 2015)

*doclega*, спасибо за Ваше мнение. А какими средствами диагностики можно уточнить наверняка?

*AIR*, да, уже приходит мысль о посещении Москвы...


----------



## doclega (2 Дек 2015)

Лучшее средство диагностики - опытный врач.И не обязательно из Москвы.


----------



## Ольга163 (2 Дек 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> Лучшее средство диагностики - опытный врач.И не обязательно из Москвы.


 
Это точно! Спасибо Вам за поддержку


----------



## vbl15 (3 Дек 2015)

Ольга163 написал(а):


> Что можно сказать по диагнозу?


Мое мнение не изменилось, думаю киста сустава и стеноз. Для подтверждения делайте КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## doclega (3 Дек 2015)

СКТ ничего ей не даст. Переделайте МРТ в другом центре либо закажите второе мнение. Наши врачи МРТ за кисту. Но не все сканы открываются. Что-то с сервером форума. На разных компьютерах проверял.


----------



## Ольга163 (3 Дек 2015)

*doclega*,  *vbl15*, спасибо за Ваши ответы. У меня всё это время сидит в голове идея переделать МРТ, только вот собиралась в это же место и к этому же врачу. А наверное правда, лучше в другом месте. Постараюсь в самое ближайшее время)


vbl15 написал(а):


> Мое мнение не изменилось, думаю киста сустава и стеноз. Для подтверждения делайте КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.


 Что же делать в случае такого дианоза, это обязательно операция?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (4 Дек 2015)

Ольга163 написал(а):


> *doclega*,  *vbl15*, спасибо за Ваши ответы. У меня всё это время сидит в голове идея переделать МРТ, только вот собиралась в это же место и к этому же врачу. А наверное правда, лучше в другом месте. Постараюсь в самое ближайшее время)
> 
> Что же делать в случае такого дианоза, это обязательно операция?


Судя по симптомам и неэффективности консервативного лечения, то об операции стоит подумать. Нужна очная консультация нейрохирурга


----------



## vbl15 (4 Дек 2015)

Ольга163 написал(а):


> Что же делать в случае такого дианоза, это обязательно операция?


Показаний к операции определяются не картинкой, а клиническими проявлениями.


----------



## Ольга163 (5 Дек 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Судя по симптомам и неэффективности консервативного лечения, то об операции стоит подумать. Нужна очная консультация нейрохирурга


 


vbl15 написал(а):


> Показаний к операции определяются не картинкой, а клиническими проявлениями.


 
Уважаемые доктора, спасибо за Ваше мнение.

На самом деле консервативное лечение не назначается, только нимуллид 2 раза в день, натирание меновазином и гимнастика с форума. Потому что при диагнозе "грыжа или невринома?"  врач не назначает мне физио- и мануальную терапию.
Невлогических отклонений нет, на приёме я неплохо наклоняюсь руками до пола, а какая встаю утром и два часа привожу себя в рабочее состояние, никто не видит.
Нейрохирурги на двух очных осмотрах тоже ничего опасного не увидели, но диагноз так и не уточнили, а порекомендовали операцию, хотя это можно понять, им нужны клиенты.
Сделаю попытку повторить МРТ в другом месте, спасибо докторам с форума за эту рекомендацию.

Уважаемые доктора, как Вы считаете, какое консервативное лечение можно применять, если это синовиальная киста ДОС ?


----------



## Ольга163 (8 Дек 2015)

V_grind написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи и просто люди в теме, наткнулся а одну статью касательно более в спине.
> Вкратце, автор статьи говорит о том что проблемы в том, что перекошен таз, отсюда боли и проблемы.


 
А что уважаемые врачи скажут про версию перекошенного таза? Была у остеопата, он то же самое сказал и даже по его словам исправил. Рекомендовал ещё 2 сеанса с периодичность раз в  неделю.  В день приема было лучше до вечера. На другой день хуже, потом пару дней полегче.......


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2015)

*Ольга163*, не стоит задавать вопросы в темах других пользователей.
Спасибо за понимание!


----------

